# Snow plows



## Green Mtn Boy (Dec 19, 2008)

With all the talk about winter weather I was wondering how many members plowed their own drive ways and what they used.
 I grew up plowing (my father has a plow business) using Fisher Plows.  They were built well and took the abuse. When it came time to purchase a plow for my own truck I looked hard at the Fisher, but by this time they had plenty of competition. I ended up purchasing a Boss plow. It wasn't that I thought the Fisher was not made well because they are....it came down to features for the money. I was a little nervous about straying away from a product I knew well, but sometimes your pleasantly surprised. The Boss is every bit as much  a plow as any Fisher I ever used and I haven't had a bit of problems with it since I've owned it ( six years). The only complaint  I  have is that the plow frame on the truck appears to hang down lower then the Fisher's. I don't go off road that much, so this hasn't been much of a problem. All said and done, I would recommend either of these two brands to anyone.


----------



## lass442 (Dec 19, 2008)

We should have a plow, but my husband doesn't trust me with one..( I was prone to road rage for a time there... I'm over it now). We have an 8hp Troy-Bilt, 24" w/ heated handles. He trusts me with THAT!


----------



## Zick (Dec 20, 2008)

The plow on my Kubota BX2350 works pretty nice.


----------



## Dix (Dec 20, 2008)

lass442 said:
			
		

> We should have a plow, but my husband doesn't trust me with one..( I was prone to road rage for a time there... I'm over it now). We have an 8hp Troy-Bilt, 24" w/ heated handles. He trusts me with THAT!



Cough, cough  :shut: 

I could learn something here. I've been thinking about a plow for "The Beast" (2005 F250 XLT). It's got a plow package.


----------



## lass442 (Dec 20, 2008)

Get the plow, Eileen!  LOL


----------



## Dix (Dec 20, 2008)

lass442 said:
			
		

> Get the plow, Eileen!  LOL



Trust me, it's on "the list"  ;-)


----------



## lass442 (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it on the list before the gooseneck 3 horse slant load with dressing room, or after??  My QH is gonna be 25 this year, so I know where a plow would be in my my list; especially now with my husband gone for over a week turning other people on! We just got 12"dumped on us and I chopped every inch of ice off our 110' driveway yesterday by hand. I', missin' him and hatin' him at the same time... I'd LOVE a plow right now! (I'd make short work of that 110' feet right now if I could!)


----------



## Dix (Dec 20, 2008)

lass442 said:
			
		

> Is it on the list before the gooseneck 3 horse slant load with dressing room, or after??  My QH is gonna be 25 this year, so I know where a plow would be in my my list; especially now with my husband gone for over a week turning other people on! We just got 12"dumped on us and I chopped every inch of ice off our 110' driveway yesterday by hand. I', missin' him and hatin' him at the same time... I'd LOVE a plow right now! (I'd make short work of that 110' feet right now if I could!)



I have the slant load, 2 H, slant, Gore, w/10' dressing room (truck & trailer a mega present to myself after my daughter graduated from College)... did it by ourselves.

1 APHA mare,  one pinto/saddlebred rescue mare (avatar, Matisse), and just put our 28 YO gelding, Shogun Jack, down yesterday(there I said it). Crap.

A plow is something I want to add. Truck can take it, only has 25,000 miles


----------



## mayhem (Dec 20, 2008)

lass442 said:
			
		

> especially now with my husband gone for over a week turning other people on!



I sure hope he works for the electric company...otherwise he owes you alot more than just a plow!

I use a Fisher myself.  I hve no brand loyalty to them, but it was a good deal and there are local dealers unlike many other brands.  The best snowplows are the ones with dealers and spare parts nearby.


----------



## lass442 (Dec 20, 2008)

mayhem said:
			
		

> lass442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He does, indeed, work for the electric co! LMAO! He owes me more than a plow anyway! But I'll let him take it out in trade!


----------



## lass442 (Dec 20, 2008)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> lass442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH, Eileen.... oh, I'm shedding tears with you. That's hard... I do know.... and I am heartfelt sorry for you having to do that. I'll look for his cloud in the sky. OH... I wish there was more I could say other than I DO know... and it hurts.. an indescribable ache inside....all you can do is cry and be mad because there's nothing else you can do..... for now. CRAP is right.


----------



## RocketMan (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a Western plow on my old Chevy pickup, a Meyers on my classic 75 Bronco, and a loader on my Cub Cadet diesel tractor. Even with this equipment, I still fight trying to keep my 1/2 mile driveway open. It crosses an open field with hills that create huge snow drifts. Then once the snowbanks get built up, there is nowhere to push the snow. Out comes the tractor to move the back the snowbanks. It is a continuous fight all winter long. What I need is a big 3 point snowblower on the tractor, and of course a cab so that I don't freeze.

Of course, we are under a Winter Storm Warning for another 8 to 10 inches of snow, followed by 30 mph winds. Just got done digging out of the last 12 inch dumper. At least the house is warm!


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 21, 2008)

RocketMan said:
			
		

> I have a Western plow on my old Chevy pickup, a Meyers on my classic 75 Bronco, and a loader on my Cub Cadet diesel tractor. Even with this equipment, I still fight trying to keep my 1/2 mile driveway open. It crosses an open field with hills that create huge snow drifts. Then once the snowbanks get built up, there is nowhere to push the snow. Out comes the tractor to move the back the snowbanks. It is a continuous fight all winter long. What I need is a big 3 point snowblower on the tractor, and of course a cab so that I don't freeze.
> 
> Of course, we are under a Winter Storm Warning for another 8 to 10 inches of snow, followed by 30 mph winds. Just got done digging out of the last 12 inch dumper. At least the house is warm!



Have you tried putting up one of those plastic snow fences? See then along roads between the corn fields here.


----------



## RocketMan (Dec 21, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Have you tried putting up one of those plastic snow fences? See then along roads between the corn fields here.



Yeah, I have more than thought about them. But it seems every year, winter kind of catches me by surprise! I would need about 800 feet of fence and T-Posts, and the yearly install/removal ritual. It's what I get for listening to my honey say, "Wouldn't it be neat if we put the house way back here!". At least I don't have to deal with the dust from the gravel road...


----------



## mainemac (Dec 21, 2008)

I have no plow no snowblower
I have a few  shovels only at this point and my 2 kids get out and help me
I have been craving a snowblower but I am lucky as my driveway is short and south facing so each year I put it off "maybe next year"
After tomorrows Noreaster it may be 'next year'
Stay warm and safe everyone

Tom


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 21, 2008)

You left out ATVs. The Polaris has the Glacier plow system witch is very handy for our light dry snow. I now run it articulated @ 35deg with a side shield at the top leading edge. It is good for recreational use for the homeowner. I have to haul my own water so I need to keep my driveway and turn around clear. I dont need to get my truck and trailer stuck at -40 with 6000lbs of ice blocking my driveway. :shut: Beats shoveling.
N of 60


----------



## seige101 (Dec 21, 2008)

North of 60, we think alike!

I have a polaris sportsman 700 twin with the glacier plow also, love it! Plow my driveway and the 2 neighbors driveways for a couple bucks. No problems handling the heavy wet stuff either.


----------



## Kenny1 (Dec 22, 2008)

IMHO, plows are great if you don't get much snow, and/or have lots of space to put the stuff.  Otherwise, a blower makes much more sense (either a walk behind or get a 3PH mounted one for your tractor).

Cheers

Kenny


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 22, 2008)

Kenny said:
			
		

> IMHO, plows are great if you don't get much snow, and/or have lots of space to put the stuff. Otherwise, a blower makes much more sense (either a walk behind or get a 3PH mounted one for your tractor).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kenny



OK Kenny, does a snow blower digest the snow and make it disappear? Im thinking it probably ends up in your neighbors yard. :lol:
CHEERS N of 60


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 22, 2008)

seige101 said:
			
		

> North of 60, we think alike!
> 
> I have a Polaris sportsman 700 twin with the glacier plow also, love it! Plow my driveway and the 2 neighbors driveways for a couple bucks. No problems handling the heavy wet stuff either.



I will always end up with a couple of bottles of something this time of year from our neighbor's, as I will do there driveway's also after a large dump of snow. 80 to a 100 yards is the average length out here in the country. I sure do love the quick attach they have for this plow.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 22, 2008)

North of 60 is right . . . you left out plowing with an ATV. I've got a Moose Country Plow for my Honda Foreman that I've been using on my driveway for the past eight or nine years. Not so speedy or as powerful as a pick-up, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Kenny1 (Dec 22, 2008)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Kenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In a way it does ;-) 

I believe that what a blower does do is distribute the snow over a larger area.

When plowing, the snow gets pushed to one side. After a couple of snowfalls, you have some large banks (usually frozen banks around here) that the plow cannot push. So, with any more snow accumulation, the driveway keeps getting narrower and narrower.

Two ways to eliminate the above problem - get a stronger plow/vehicle, or have enough space to push an entire winters worth of snow to. Last winter saw a lot of snow in this area, and some plowing contractors stopped servicing many customers (no place to push the snow to).  YMMV.

Putting the plow on an ATV is really cool, but I can't help to notice that around here, everyone who does that also has a blower to clean out the heavy stuff.

BTW, my snow does not end up in the neighbors yard - maybe if I had one of these:

http://www.v8snowblowers.com/




Cheers

Kenny


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 23, 2008)

A neat link Kenny.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a Snapper snow blower.

A plow on a riding mower is still a bit of work and I'm convinced it puts  extra wear and tear, especially on smaller rider mowers. It also rips up the lawn and gravel driveways unless they are frozen solid.

I also have a Deere 2520 with a FEL and BH. If the snowblower doesn't start, or we have a blizzard, you're not keeping me off the road.


----------



## woodmeister (Dec 23, 2008)

f-250 w/ western plow and suzuki quad w/warn plow it's warmer in the truck but more fun on the quad ,800' driveway with 19% grade sure can get interesting.


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2008)

The plow predates Meyers.  Very heavy for only 6ft wide.  It has been beat for years.

Edit: this thing puts the UG in Ugly. :lol:


----------



## RocketMan (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow Jags, what great visibility you have while plowing. What would I use for an excuse for hitting my pole barn using your rig?


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2008)

RocketMan said:
			
		

> Wow Jags, what great visibility you have while plowing. What would I use for an excuse for hitting my pole barn using your rig?



That is one advantage to the Jeep.  You can literally look down and see the plow.  The other thing is the short wheel base.  It can zip around pretty handily.  Load the back end with firewood for weight, and the little bugger just keeps on pushing.


----------



## nwctjeff (Dec 23, 2008)

Western Uni-Mount plow on a 1998 K2500 ext.cab pickup, 48" cycle country plow on a Suzuki King Quad, 8 hp Ariens snow blower, Toro electric power shovel, multiple hand shovels. Too Many decisions but equipped to handle most situations. My 15 yr old son gladly does the driveways that pay him and I am left to fend for myself to clear our own driveway.


----------



## fossil (Dec 24, 2008)

Need a rear blade for the 3PH, but this gets me by with the loader.  Tedious, but fun!   ;-P   Rick


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 25, 2008)

Ancient 10hp Ariens 42" cut two stage machine...  Works.

Gooserider


----------



## wallis54806 (Dec 25, 2008)

No plow, no blower. 
I use a yooper scooper.


----------



## wingsfan (Dec 26, 2008)

Depends on depth of snow. Over 7or 8 inches i use the plow on the front of my Honda quad, 6 inches or less I use the back blade on my '49 Ford 8n tractor. The tracton on the 8n is not that well in snow, but the weight of the blade works better than the quad plow.


----------



## Tudorman (Dec 26, 2008)

I use a Meyer 7.5 ft. E-47 that came with a 1990 Bronco I once owned, now mounted to my Dodge 2500. With the extended cab and 8 foot bed, it's a long rig, but my driveway is 275 feet long with only one little bend. 

The E-47 was long ago surpassed by faster, better, slicker setups, but it gets the job done and all the commonly needed parts are stocked by every auto parts store in northeast Ohio. Meyer is big here, as they are headquartered in Cleveland. 

I tried a neighbor's ATV once. No thanks. It just can't handle the big snow we get here. I had to push everything out to the street and off to the side there to be taken away by the city plow trucks.


----------



## xrayman (Dec 26, 2008)

7.5' western uni-mount  plow on my '02 chevy 2500hd. I hear reports of snow coming i can hear the money coming lol


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a Fisher that came with the truck but I use it for work. My driveway is the one all covered in snow hours after it has ended because I'm out making $$$. My next plow will most likely be a Curtis. My first two trucks had Westerns. They have a nice curve to the blade and back dragged great but on a heavy wet snow(spring) you would have to chain it up to prevent it from folding over all the time. Nothing stops a Fisher except it breaking down. I won't be getting any fancy v-plows or the one with wings that retract because it's just more fitting/hydraulic lines to break at 2AM in the middle of a blizzard I would go with what ever plow brand has a dealer close by for parts. Good luck and take your time until your used to plowing. Also push snow as far back as possible the first storm because it might not melt and you'll run out of room to stack it and it'll turn into a huge chunk of ice that won't move


----------



## Dix (Dec 27, 2008)

OK, plow dudes ... where does one start the learning process about hooking up & purchasing a plow, etc?

Trucks an '05 F250, crew cab, 8 ft bed, off road & plow package (factory), and up fitter switches ( I don't know if they'd apply in a plow situation).


----------



## Tudorman (Dec 27, 2008)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> OK, plow dudes ... where does one start the learning process about hooking up & purchasing a plow, etc?
> 
> Trucks an '05 F250, crew cab, 8 ft bed, off road & plow package (factory), and up fitter switches ( I don't know if they'd apply in a plow situation).


1. Local dealers - local parts availability is second only to out of the box reliability. You'll probably also find that there are regional favorites due to the strength of local dealers, shipping costs, etc. There are tiers of service duty - commercial plows, homeowner plows, etc. A dealer can match up your needs with the appropriate unit and explain what it offers.

2. Local "Plow Dudes" - ask what they use and why they like it. These guys make a living moving snow.  They know what's good and what's junk. 

3. You'll pay for features (quick mount, fast action, size, for example) and reliability under adverse conditions. Snow plows are pretty simple devices, but they live in a harsh environment. You'll have to balance your budget with your demands. Some of the lighter weight homeowner type plows are fine for just doing your and your neighbors driveway, but you can't abuse them like the heavy commercial units. 

4. Whatever you buy, follow the manufacturers maintenance instructions and budget for some tools and spare parts. Blowing a hose (happens to the best of them) at 11pm during a monster snowstorm with no spare can truly suck.

5. If you're handy, a self-installed used setup can be a real money saver. I moved my Meyer E-47 from one truck to another myself and rebuilt the pump with just a little help from a local repair guy. Again, these are pretty basic devices and are easily within the capabilities of a competent DIYer.


----------

